# Bodenablauf und Rohrskimmer - Allgemeine Anfängerfragen



## California1 (28. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Im Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass ich höchstwahrscheinlich nächstes Jahr meinen Teich vergrößern möchte, stellen sich mir einige Fragen zum Thema Bodenablauf und Rohrskimmer. Es geht bei mir gar nicht um das Prinzip bzw. die Funktionsweise einer solchen Anlage, sondern viel mehr um den Einbau.
Da ich diesbezüglich einige Fragen im Kopf habe, fange ich ersteinmal mit den Fragen zum Thema Bodenablauf an:
1. Ist es unbedingt nötig den Bodenablauf in beton zu setzen oder funktioniert der Einbau auch ohne Beton?
2. Wie bekomme ich den Bodenablauf mit der Teichfolie *wasserdicht* verbunden? Ist schweißen notwendig oder reicht kleben oder wird ein BA irgendwie anders mit der Teichfolie verbunden? Wie funktioniert das?
3. Allgemein würde ich dann noch gerne wissen, ob es egal ist, wie weit die Rohre unterirdisch vom Teich wegführen, da ich die Filteranlage erst mindestens 3-4 Meter entfernt aufbauen könnte?!

Ich hoffe es gibt ein paar, die mir die Fragen beantworten könnten. Würde mich sehr freuen  

Liebe Grüße


----------



## ThorstenC (28. Juli 2017)

Für PVC oder EPDM gibt es BA aus ABS Kunststoff.
Diese haben einen Anpressring für die Folie.
Genau wie die Folienflansche auch.

4..5...m lange Robrleitungen sind kein Ding.
Bei mir sind es teilweise 18m.
Das geht problemlos...so ein paar Einbautricks und Tips kommen sicher noch.

Filterkeller...am Besten in einen Schuppen integrieren und nicht irgendwo extra...


----------



## mitch (28. Juli 2017)

der Sven hat es hier damals sehr gut beschrieben:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/erstellen-eines-bodenablaufs.16526/


----------



## California1 (28. Juli 2017)

Super, danke schon einmal für die schnellen Antworten. Der Thread hat mir sehr weitergeholfen... Jetzt habe ich verstanden, wie die Bodenabläufe richtig montiert werden. Ist ja doch gar nicht so schwierig, wie ich dachte. Allerdings bin ich mir jetzt noch nicht genau sicher, wie es mit dem Beton aussieht. Was ist eure Meinung? Ist es wirklich zwingend notwendig den BA einzubetonieren? Im Thread stand auch, dass die Rohre zum Beispiel nicht einbetoniert werden sollen. Das heißt es wäre dann nur der Bodenablauf in Beton!?


----------



## mitch (28. Juli 2017)

Hi,
den BA mit Magerbeton etwas fixieren und die Rohre ins Sandbett ==> https://www.qwant.com/?q=rohrbettung sand&t=all


----------



## Olli.P (29. Juli 2017)

Hi,

mein BA ist _*nicht *_in Beton eingebettet.

Ist auch immer noch dicht. Und das seit 2009?! 

Wichtig wäre meines Erachtens nach, das der Boden am BA wirklich fest ist. 
Ich habe damals das Loch für den BA aber auch recht genau mit einer Kelle gemacht und wirklich nur ganz wenig Erde wieder an füllen müssen.


----------



## teichinteressent (29. Juli 2017)

Hier genau so: Ohne Beton. Seit 2010.
Der BA steht doch auf festem Untergrund!? Wo soll er also hin? Hoch runter links rechts?

Erklärt mir mal bitte jemand den Sinn von Beton!


----------



## California1 (29. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Danke erstmal für eure Antworten... Es wäre also beides möglich. Ob mit oder auch ohne Beton. Das ist schon mal gut zu wissen 
Als nächstes hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen zum Thema *Rohrskimmer*. Ich glaube fast alle die einen BA verbaut haben, haben gleichzeitig auch einen Skimmer mit eingebaut. Allerdings scheitere ich auch hier noch ein bisschen daran, wie der Bau ausgeführt werden sollte. Hier meine Fragen:
1. Zum einen Frage ich mich , wie es hier mit Beton aussieht. Kann man einen solchen Skimmer nur installieren, wenn man als Untergrund bzw. die Teichwände aus Beton bestehen?
2. Zum anderen Frage ich mich, wie das Rohr, welches aus der Teichwand heraus kommt, mit der Folie verbunden wird, sodass kein Wasser austritt? Oder gibt es hier auch eine Art Flansch etc.?
3. Dann würde ich gerne wissen, ob man das Rohr vom Skimmer am Ende mit dem Rohr vom Bodenablaub mit einem Y-Stück verbinden sollte oder lieber beide einzeln in die Pumpenkammer ankommen lassen soll?
4. Als letztes weis ich noch nicht genau, wie lang das Rohr nach oben hin sein muss, sodass es später mit dem Wasserstand hinkommt? Wie weit kann dieser Skimmerkopf durch seine Schwimmfähigkeit den Wasserstand später ausgleichen?

So, nun hoffe ich, dass meine Fragen alle relativ verständlich formuliert sind und ihr versteht, was ich meine. Ich hoffe ihr seid nicht überrumpelt und könnt mir alles so hilfreich wie möglich beantworten... 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Olli.P (30. Juli 2017)

Hi,

zu 1.  Nein Beton ist auch hier nicht erforderlich.............. hab ich auch nicht! 

zu 2.  110er Folienflansch, da kann man auch KG Rohr einkleben. 

zu 3. Beide Leitungen einzeln in den Pumpenschacht, im PS beide Eingänge mit einem Zugschieber zum regeln versehen. Hab ich auch 

zu 4. Mach den Flansch für den Skimmeranschluß min. 60cm unter Wasseroberfläche dann ein Stück KG Rohr einkleben. Auf dieses dann einen 90° Bogen, da kommt dann das Senkrechte Rohr für den Skimmertopf drauf/rein. Wenn du das ganze dann erst mal ohne Dichtringe zusammen steckst kannst du alles so ablängen wie du es brauchst.

10-15cm Wasserstand sollte ein Rohrskimmer meines Wissens nach schon können.

Hoffe das ich alles verständlich beantwortet habe.......


----------



## California1 (30. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

super, danke, eure Antworten haben mir endlich Klarheit in das Thema gebracht. 
Womit klebt man die KG-Rohre denn dann am besten ein? Ich lese so oft von "Innotec Adheseal"... ist das der richtige Kleber?
Und dann wollte ich noch mal fragen, ob es eigentlich egal ist, wie groß der Behälter in dem die Rohre enden ist? Ich hatte nämlich vor, von da aus das Wasser mit einer Pumpe in den Filter zu drücken...

Liebe Güße


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Juli 2017)

Pvc Rohre wie die orangefarbenen KG Rohre klebt man mit PVC Kleber ein.
Griffon 100 z.B. mit Pinsel am Deckel und den Reiniger dazu.
Innotec oder Adheseal oder....sind eher Dichtmittel...funktionieren aber auch.
Unten in meiner Signatur zum LH Luftheber siehst Du eine Beschreibung zum Flanscheinbau.
Mit beiden Klebevarianten.

Die Größe der Kiste ist egal..aber:
Die Pumpe kommt.hinter den ersten Filter wie z.B. TF EBF.
Im Schmutzwasser ist das nix.
Ist auch nicht sinnvoll....

Die Pumpe drückt dann in eine Biokammer und von dort gehen die Rückläufe in den Teich.

Es gibt hier doch ganz gut Baudokus...dpoessel teich4you...und andere.


----------



## California1 (30. Juli 2017)

Ach so, dass Wasser muss vor der Pumpenkammer noch durch eine Feinfiltration?! Das wusste ich nicht. Ich kann ja mal kurz schildern, wie ich mir das mit der Filteranlage eigentlich vorgestellt habe. Vorweg kann ich aber sagen, dass ich leider kein Platz habe einen Filterkeller zu bauen. Außerdem bin ich erst 17 Jahre, weshalb ich leider auch keine großen finanziellen Mittel habe, mir einen Trommelfilter etc. zu kaufen  Es muss halt alles etwas günstiger, aber trotzdem gut werden... 
Ich habe mir das eigentlich so vorgestellt, dass ich einen BA und Skimmer habe, die in einen Pumpenschacht enden. Da drin wollte ich eine Pumpe unterbringen, die das Wasser in zwei daneben stehende Regentonnen befördert, welche als Filter dienen sollen. Von der zweiten Regentonne sollte es dann über eine Rohrleitung wieder zurück in den Teich fließen. 

Nun habe ich gesehen, dass fast alle das Wasser wieder mittels einer Rohrleitung und einem Flansch unter der Wasseroberfläche wieder in den Teich zurück laufen lassen und nicht das Rohr oberirdisch führen... Es kann sein das ich einen kleinen Denkfehler habe, aber ich frage mich, ob das in meinem Fall überhaupt möglich wäre, da ja das Wasser aus dem Teich in das Rohr drücken würde und das Wasser, welches aus der Regentonne kommt, ja nur in das Rohr reinfließt... Hat das Wasser denn dann so viel Kraft, dass andere Wasser, welches sich in dem zurück zum Teich laufenden Rohr befindet, in den Teich zu drücken und sozusagen gegen den Wasserdruck anzukommen?? Ich hoffe man versteht, was ich damit sagen möchte.

Ihr könnt euch ja mal zu der Filter Idee äußern. Bin sehr offen für konstruktive Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschlägen, soweit sie sich im finanziellen Rahmen befinden...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## mitch (30. Juli 2017)

California1 schrieb:


> Es kann sein das ich einen kleinen Denkfehler habe, aber ich frage mich, ob das in meinem Fall überhaupt möglich wäre, da ja das Wasser aus dem Teich in das Rohr drücken würde und das Wasser, welches aus der Regentonne kommt, ja nur in das Rohr reinfließt...


==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommunizierende_Röhren

hier findest du die verschiedenen Varianten: GepumptesSystem / Halbschwerkraft / Schwerkraftsystem ==> https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/media/albums/dies-und-das.15/

kannst du mal eine kleine Zeichnung von deiner Idee machen


----------



## Teich4You (31. Juli 2017)

Wieviel Liter soll der Teich denn mal bekommen und was für Fische willst du halten?


----------



## California1 (31. Juli 2017)

Hallo!
Etwa so   habe ich mir mein __ Filtersystem vorgestellt. Nur ohne den Ultrasieve...bzw. erstmal. Vielleicht könnte ich diesen ein Jahr später nachrrüsten, aber den auch noch kaufen wird leider alles auf einmal zu teuer... 
Also ist es dann so, dass ich das Wasser, welches aus der letzten Tonne zurück zum Teich läuft, ohne Probleme mittels einer unterirdischen Leitung in den Teich einspeisen kann?!

Hier habe ich einmal versucht mit meinen künstlerisch nicht vorhandenen Fähigkeiten eine Skizze von dem System zu erstellen, so wie ich es mir vorgstellt habe...  Den Bachlauf gilt es jetzt erstmal nicht zu beachten... den werde ich dann ggf. direkt mit einer kleinen Pumpe betreiben, da er einfach toll aussieht und ich ihn letztes Jahr für meinen jetzigen Teich  extra gebaut habe... Man sieht also, bereits ein Jahr nach meinem ersten richtigen Teichbau mit Folie, schwirren mir schon wieder neue Umbaupläne im Kopf  Verrückt...
Auf der Skizze ist die pumpenkammer natürlich eingegraben. Die beiden Tonnen wollte ich nicht ganz frei an der Oberfläche stehen lassen, sondern zur Hälfte eingraben, da sie dann perfekt von einem großem __ Buchsbaum verdeckt werden würden.
In der Mitte ist der BA und rechts der Skimmer. Die Leitung mit dem blauen Pfeil stellt die Rückleitung unter Wasser dar. Ich denke, es ist alles selbsterklärend...
Bei der UVC bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Normalerwiese wollte ich sie am Ende des Filtersystems anbringen, da sie da am effizientesten ist. Allerdings kann ich daran ja kein KG-Rohr anschließen und schon weis ich nicht mehr, wie dich dann das Wasser zurück in den Teich drücken soll...?

Zum Teich selbst, werden es ca. 10.000 Liter werden. Als Besatz werden 4-5 Tosai, natürlich von Konishi, folgen. Ich bin einfach absoluter Koi- und Konishifan, sowie natürlich aktiver MK-Blog "Gucker". Schon immer habe ich Fische gehabt. Anfangs in einem Aquarium, danach die erste kleine Teichschale mit ein paar Goldfischen, nun ein ca. 3000 Liter Teich. Aber jetzt möchte ich noch einmal vergrößern und dann natürlich richtig. Im Thema Koi bin ich also alles andere als ein Anfänger  

Jetzt freue ich mich schon auf eure Antworten!

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Teich4You (31. Juli 2017)

California1 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt möchte ich noch einmal vergrößern und dann natürlich richtig. Im Thema Koi bin ich also alles andere als ein Anfänger



Ein Koiteich fängt bei 15.000 Liter an. Darin kann man dann auch 5 Fische packen.
Alles andere ist meiner Meinung nach zu wenig Wasservolumen.
Die 5 Tosai sind nach wenigen Monaten schon Nisai und da vielleicht schon 50cm groß.
Du solltest das nicht unterschätzen.
Ebenso den Kaufrausch solltest du nicht unterschätzen. 
Aus den 5 werden schnell 10. 

Spare lieber noch etwas und baue gleich richtig.
Filter baut man heute in Schwerkraft und nicht gepumpt, wenn es nicht sein muss.
Du kannst auch mit Bürsten, Japanmatten und Helix filtern, ohne teure automatische Vorfilter.
Aber du wirst 3-4 Tonnen Minimum brauchen.
Nimm lieber gleich IBC Container.
Davon 3 Stück. Da hast du dann auch wirklich genug Platz für alles.


----------



## teichinteressent (31. Juli 2017)

> Die 5 Tosai sind nach wenigen Monaten schon Nisai und da vielleicht schon 50cm groß.


Wenige Monate? Nach 12 Monaten! Und danach Sansai. 
Also meine Zweijährigen sind noch keine 30 cm, mehr 25 cm.

Meine 9000 Liter fand ich auch zu wenig für Karpfen, darum habe ich ja angebaut.


----------



## Teich4You (31. Juli 2017)

teichinteressent schrieb:


> Wenige Monate? Nach 12 Monaten! Und danach Sansai.
> Also meine Zweijährigen sind noch keine 30 cm, mehr 25 cm.
> 
> Meine 9000 Liter fand ich auch zu wenig für Karpfen, darum habe ich ja angebaut.



Und mein Mukashi ist von 17 auf 47 geschossen. Gib denen mal was gescheites zu futtern 

Und 12 Monate ist falsch übrigens. Du kaufst den ja nicht bei Geburt. Geschätzt eher nach 5-6 Monaten. Und dann hast du nur noch 6 Monate bis nisai.


----------



## California1 (31. Juli 2017)

Das hätte man sich denken können, dass das Thema aufkommt. Meiner Meinung nach ist das allerdings Geschmackssache. 10.000 Liter halte ich für eine durchaus vernünftige Größe. Ich weis nicht, ob ihr den Modern Koi Blog verfolgt, aber wenn ich eines dazu gelernt habe, dann, dass Koi auch in einem verhältnismäßig "kleinen" Teich mit Freude gehalten werden können. Selbst Teiche mit 5000 Liter werden dort bejaht. Natürlich ist das Management in kleineren Teichen aufwendiger, aber ich denke gerade das ist die Herausforderung. Und mehr als vier bis fünf Fische werde ich niemals einsetzten. Da kann ich mich sehr gut beherrschen!  Aber auf dieses Thema möchte ich gar nicht weiter eingehen...

Umso mehr würde ich mich freuen, wenn sich jemand zur Filterbeschreibung in meinem #15 Beitrag äußern könnte. Funktionstüchtig, Verbesserungen etc...

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Teich4You (31. Juli 2017)

Die Fische verbutten in zu kleinen Teichen. Kann man höchstens mit viel Wasserwechsel gegensteuern. Und man will ja auch gutes Wachstum sonst hätte man doch Goldfische gekauft.

5 Koi sind auch nix. Ab 6-10 wird es interessant und es kommt Leben in den Teich. 

Ich kenne niemanden der nicht zwei mal gebaut hat, weil der erste Teich zu klein war oder die Filtertechnik aufgerüstet wurde. Daher mein Rat einen Tick mehr zu machen als man ursprünglich vor hatte in allen Belangen. 

Zur Filterkette hatte ich ja was geschrieben. Man baut in Schwerkraft und mehr Tonnen, Behälter wirst du brauchen für vorfilterung, Bio, uvc und pumpen/Luftheber. 
Filter einhausen oder im Keller mit Deckel wegen dem Winter.  Elektrik nicht unterschätzen. Eigener schaltkasten mit Schutzschaltern für jedes Gerät und jede Steckdose und einen FI Schalter auch.


----------



## California1 (31. Juli 2017)

Wenn ich dürfte, würde ich auch den halben Garten zum Koi Teich umgestalten, allerdings macht da meine Mutter nicht mit. Da wird es schon nicht so einfach die nächste Baugenehmigung zur Teichvergrößerung zu bekommen... Wenn ich nächstes Jahr dann den Teich vergrößere, werde ich sowieso versuchen, das maximale Wasservolumen zu erreichen. Somit könnten es auch noch mehr als 10000 Liter werden. Das werde ich dann sehen. Allerdings möchte ich nicht tiefer als 1,5 Meter gehen...

Wenn man nun heutzutage anscheinend nur noch per Schwerkraft filtert, wäre es dann möglich, die Tonnen einfach in die Erde einzugraben?? Einen Filterkeller, womöglich noch aus Betonschalsteinen etc. werde ich in ihrem Garten nämlich niemals bauen dürfen...


----------



## Teich4You (31. Juli 2017)

California1 schrieb:


> Wenn man nun heutzutage anscheinend nur noch per Schwerkraft filtert


Das habe ich nicht geschrieben.
Aber wenn möglich, sollte man es so machen.

Wenn nicht, dann musst du trotzdem zusehen, wie du den Winterbetrieb machst.
Eine Hütte, Einhausung brauchst du.
Oder wolltest du ungefiltert durch den Winter gehen? Würde bedeuten, die Bio muss jedes Frühjahr neu angefahren werden, was Zeit kostet und das Wasser unnötig belastet.


----------



## Alfii147 (31. Juli 2017)

California1 schrieb:


> Allerdings möchte ich nicht tiefer als 1,5 Meter gehen..



Begründung?


----------



## troll20 (31. Juli 2017)

California1 schrieb:


> . Ich weis nicht, ob ihr den Modern Koi Blog verfolgt, aber wenn ich eines dazu gelernt habe, dann, dass Koi auch in einem verhältnismäßig "kleinen" Teich mit Freude gehalten werden können. Selbst Teiche mit 5000 Liter werden dort bejaht. Natürlich ist das Management in kleineren Teichen aufwendiger,


Ja und ja.
Also ja, wird verfolgt. und ja es geht, wobei Herr Kammerer mit dem 5000 Liter Koiteich ein wenig die Angaben falsch rechnet, den es sind Japanische To
Berechnung 1 To = 18,039 Liter und schon werden aus 5000 Liter knapp das doppelte.
Aber das nur nebenbei.
Was er aber immer wieder predigt. je kleiner das Volumen um so höher die Anforderungen. Was du ja auch schon richtig bemerkt hast.
Das bedeutet aber das dein Filterkonzept als genau das Gegenteil zu bezeichnen wäre.


----------



## California1 (31. Juli 2017)

Hmm, d.h, es würde nicht reichen die Tonnen im Winter ordentlich zu dämmen? Und wenn sie in der Erde sind, also beim Schwerkraftsystem, würde es auch nicht reichen, die Fläche, die zur Oberfläche rausschaut zu dämmen?

Zwei Meter Tiefe zum Beispiel wären mir einfach zu tief und unpraktisch. Auch das Wachstum der Koi ist schlechter. Ich höre nur immer, dass all diejenigen, die einen zwei Meter oder tieferen Teich haben, nicht noch mal wieder so tief buddeln würden, sondern höchstens bis 1,50...


----------



## troll20 (31. Juli 2017)

Fang doch bitte nochmal von vorne an.
Welche Gesamtfläche steht dir zur Verfügung.
1,5 m tiefe geht je nach Region gut, oder aber man muss den Teich abdecken und evtl. zu heizen.


----------



## tosa (1. Aug. 2017)

California1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich dürfte, würde ich auch den halben Garten zum Koi Teich umgestalten, allerdings macht da meine Mutter nicht mit. Da wird es schon nicht so einfach die nächste Baugenehmigung zur Teichvergrößerung zu bekommen... Wenn ich nächstes Jahr dann den Teich vergrößere, werde ich sowieso versuchen, das maximale Wasservolumen zu erreichen. Somit könnten es auch noch mehr als 10000 Liter werden. Das werde ich dann sehen. Allerdings möchte ich nicht tiefer als 1,5 Meter gehen...
> 
> Wenn man nun heutzutage anscheinend nur noch per Schwerkraft filtert, wäre es dann möglich, die Tonnen einfach in die Erde einzugraben?? Einen Filterkeller, womöglich noch aus Betonschalsteinen etc. werde ich in ihrem Garten nämlich niemals bauen dürfen...



na, dann erkläre erstmal deiner Mutter die zukünftig deutlich höhere Stromrechnung. da gehen ruckzuck mal 1000 Euro pro Jahr weg. Vielleicht solltest Du dich weiter mit dem gucken der MK-Blogs vorerst begnügen und einen eigenen Teich erst dann bauen wenn auch dafür das Geld vorhanden ist. Stell doch mal deine Fragen mitsamt deinen Möglichkeiten an Kammerer, bin gespannt was er dazu sagen wird.


----------



## California1 (1. Aug. 2017)

Es war schon fast klar, dass in diesem Forum wieder derart abneigend auf eine Teichplanung, welche sich nicht im 10.000 Euro Bereich befindet, reagiert wird. Schade, dass einige so versnobt gegenüber anderen sind, die nicht gleich einen 30.000 Liter Profiteich bauen. Entschuldigung das ich das so sagen muss, aber das macht mich extrem wütend und nimmt einem echt die Lust am Hobby. Und das ist die ******* in solchen Foren, auch wenn es durchaus viele Positive Seiten hat. Naja, nun hat man mal selbst die Erfahrung gemacht von der viele Berichten und weis, dass man sich in Zukunft wohl eher in reeller Form informieren sollte und nicht per Internet Foren...
Danke trotzdem an diejenigen, die mir zum Thema Bodenablauf und Rohrskimmer sehr weitergeholfen haben!



tosa schrieb:


> na, dann erkläre erstmal deiner Mutter die zukünftig deutlich höhere Stromrechnung. da gehen ruckzuck mal 1000 Euro pro Jahr weg.



Ich weis zudem übrigens nicht, wie man bei einer energiesparenden Pumpe, einer UV-Lampe und einer Belüftungspumpe auf 1000 Euro Stromrechnung im Jahr kommt, aber hey....


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Aug. 2017)

Das ist mit den 1000€ eine rein pauschale Aussage, die man natürlich nicht verallgemeinern kann, was aber bei gängigen Koiteichen mit ca. 30m³ schon reell sein kann.

Der Unterschied von einer Pumpe/ __ Filtersystem zum anderen kann schoneinmal den Faktor 10 betragen, was die Unterhaltskosten angeht!

Ersteinmal vielleicht noch der Hinweis, dass hier ein 17jähriges Mädel sich einen Teich bauen will...finde ich toll!
Respekt!

Die Tip´s hier in diesem und anderen Foren sind "Gold" wert und eine sehr gute Quellle- zumal hier Dir niemand etwas verkaufen will...

Koi- Haltung im Allgemeinen bedarf eines gewissen Volumens pro Fisch, damit sich die Tiere wohl fühlen oder überhaupt gesund bleiben/ überleben können.....ebenso kann Teich-Volumen und Tiefe dazu beitragen Temperaturschwankungen etwas einzudämmen deswegen hier die netten Tips zu etwas mehr Tiefe, Volumen.
Die Eier im Einkaufsladen kauft man doch auch lieber aus der Freiland-/Bodenhaltung....

Vielleicht....solltest Du Dich nocheinmal mit Mutti und Vati in Ruhe hinsetzen und ggf. das "Projekt" besprechen. Jetzt kannst Du es noch ruhig verschieben ohne Streß, weil ja die alten Fische irgendwohin müssen.
Vielleicht einfach einmal ein paar Koiteiche angucken....da gibt es auch Forenmitglieder, die sich gerne mal in den Teich blicken lassen und von ihren Erfahrungen berichten.



California1 schrieb:


> Wenn man nun heutzutage anscheinend nur noch per Schwerkraft filtert, wäre es dann möglich, die Tonnen einfach in die Erde einzugraben?? Einen Filterkeller, womöglich noch aus Betonschalsteinen etc. werde ich in ihrem Garten nämlich niemals bauen dürfen...



Einen Teich von 10m³ zu bauen ist erlaubt? Unterhaltskosten im Klaren?
1 BA- ca. 10m³ Pumpleistung.(Motor Pumpe ca. 60W) .mit Rohrskimmer ca. 15m³/h- dauerhaft. Tag und Nacht ca. 100W bei 15m³/h mit einer guten Motorpumpe..

Dazu ggf. UV- Lampe, Frischwasser, Futter.

So ein Luftheber dagegen benötigt ggf. 30W für 2 Saugstellen..

Du kannst jetzt selber ausrechnen, wie groß der Kostenunterschied ist- über ca. 8-9 Monate Dauerbetrieb  von Frühjahr bis Herbst.
----------
Unter dem Strich gesehen....Bau den 10m³-Teich mit BA und Skimmer in Schwerkraft und versuche es mit mit Tonnenfiltern. So haben ja viele einmal angefangen.
Die Tonnen müssen aber auch so eingebaut werden, dass der Schmutz am Boden abgelassen werden kann.
Eingraben- da kann Frost und Erddruck sein Werk verrichten.

Du musst aber dann sicher einkalkulieren, dass irgendwann der Umbau kommt.
Teich größer und wartungsärmere Technik....
------------

Versnobt ist hier übrigens keiner. Vermutlich.
Hier haben viele ihre mehrjährigen Erfahrungen gemacht und 1,2,3...Teiche gebaut oder umgebaut. Das versuchen einige "Snobs" hier nur immer wieder zu erklären.


----------



## Mr.DD (1. Aug. 2017)

lieber planen sparen und richtig bauen. klar kannst du es versuchen wie du möchtest aber wenn es nicht funktioniert rüstest du immer wieder nach was extra kosten sind bis du am ende einfach neu bauen wirst weil alles zu viel wird mit extra pumpen usw. muss aber eben nicht passieren.

zum strom verbrauch was hast du dir denn ausgerechnet?  selbst wenn es nur 200Watt die stunde sind, bist du im jahr bei 500€


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Aug. 2017)

California1 schrieb:


> Naja, nun hat man mal selbst die Erfahrung gemacht von der viele Berichten und weis, dass man sich in Zukunft wohl eher in reeller Form informieren sollte und nicht per Internet Foren...



Na dann nix wie hin zu reellen Informationen!
Es gibt da sehr gut geschulte Verkäufer von Teichtechnik aller Art! Im Zoohandel, Baumarkt, GaLa-/Teichbaufirmen, bunte Prospekte!


----------



## Teich4You (1. Aug. 2017)

tosa schrieb:


> na, dann erkläre erstmal deiner Mutter die zukünftig deutlich höhere Stromrechnung. da gehen ruckzuck mal 1000 Euro pro Jahr weg. Vielleicht solltest Du dich weiter mit dem gucken der MK-Blogs vorerst begnügen und einen eigenen Teich erst dann bauen wenn auch dafür das Geld vorhanden ist. Stell doch mal deine Fragen mitsamt deinen Möglichkeiten an Kammerer, bin gespannt was er dazu sagen wird.



Diese Aussage ist wirklich wieder extrem angreifend und völliger Quatsch!
Sorry Thorsten aber das ist total pauschal.

Ich habe einen Stromverbrauch von umgerechnet 34,- EUR pro Monat an meinem Teich.
Macht 408,- EUR im Jahr.

Macht doch den Jungen nicht so runter!
War bei mir dasselbe am Anfang!

Ein Teich von 10.000 Liter ist machbar, mit entsprechenden Maßnahmen.
Auch eine Tiefe von 1,5m ist machbar.

Fakt bleibt, dass was ich eh schon gesagt habe:
Filter gut isolieren und die Oberfläche auch.
Ob ein Teich 10.000,- EUR kostet...meiner hat rund 11.400,- EUR gekostet und hat alles mögliche an Schnick Schnack.
Ein reiner Folienteich mit Filtertechnik wird vermutlich trotzdem bei rund 4-5 Tausend Euro liegen, wenn man es halbwegs vernünftig baut um lange Spass zu haben.

Meine Tipps bleiben bestehen.
Versuche irgendwie auf 15.000 Liter zu kommen.

Rechner dir durch, was du ausgeben kannst zum Teichbau und was du monatlich für den Teich an Unterhaltungskosten leisten kannst.
Erst so wird ein schuh draus.

Hier nochmal was zum lesen: * defekter Link entfernt *

tosa gehört übrigens zu folgender Kategorie aus meinem Blogbeitrag:

* "ab 50.000 Liter, hier geht’s ans Eingemachte, Geld ist reine Nebensache"*


----------



## tosa (1. Aug. 2017)

California1 schrieb:


> Es war schon fast klar, dass in diesem Forum wieder derart abneigend auf eine Teichplanung, welche sich nicht im 10.000 Euro Bereich befindet, reagiert wird. Schade, dass einige so versnobt gegenüber anderen sind, die nicht gleich einen 30.000 Liter Profiteich bauen. Entschuldigung das ich das so sagen muss, aber das macht mich extrem wütend und nimmt einem echt die Lust am Hobby. Und das ist die ******* in solchen Foren, auch wenn es durchaus viele Positive Seiten hat. Naja, nun hat man mal selbst die Erfahrung gemacht von der viele Berichten und weis, dass man sich in Zukunft wohl eher in reeller Form informieren sollte und nicht per Internet Foren...
> Danke trotzdem an diejenigen, die mir zum Thema Bodenablauf und Rohrskimmer sehr weitergeholfen haben!
> 
> 
> ...



Danke, aber wir reden hier über Lebewesen. Diese Lebewesen bedürfen eines gewissen Standards (unabhängig der Preise). Alles andere kann mit toten und kranken Tieren enden. Ganz einfach mal über diesen Satz nachdenken und sacken lassen! Ich kann die Hilferufe nicht mehr hören wenn die Tiere krank  oder tot sind und vorher alle Tipps ausgeschlagen wurden.

Machen wir doch einmal eine Rechnung auf:
Gepumpter Teich ca. 15.000l; Durchfluss pro Stunde 15.000l real. Damit bedarf es mindestens einer 30.000l/h Pumpe (günstigste Pumpe Osaga 235Watt/h)
235 Watt x 24h = 5,65kwh/Tag x 365 Tage = 2062kwh x 0,25 = Euro 1.031 

UVC 60 Watt x 24h x 365 Tage = 525kwh x 0,25 = 131,40

Frischwasser mindestens 10% Pro Woche (ohne Kanalgebühren) geschätzt Euro 2/m3 = 1,5 x 52 Wochen x 2 = Euro 156,00

so, und das sind nur ein paar Beispiele. Wobei ich gerne den Strompreis von 0,25 Euro haben möchte, dieser geht derzeit fast bundesweit auf 0,28, steigende Tendenz!

Also einfach das mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen und erst dann erst über versnobt reden!


----------



## Alfii147 (1. Aug. 2017)

Also ich komme locker auf 700-800 € im Jahr, mit Pumpe, UVC und Belüftung.
Hier ist meine Heizung aber noch nicht mit eingerechnet 

Die angegebenen 1000 €, knacke ich locker.
Zahle monatlich inkl. Haus 203 € alleine für Strom.

Bei einem 10 000 Liter Teich, hast du doch mit einer Wassertiefe von 2 Meter keine Probleme zum hantieren.
Nimm die noch mit und du hast deine knappen 15 000 Liter erreicht. 
Bereust du sonst irgendwann!

Meiner ist an der tiefsten Stelle 215 cm.
Diese wird der neue auch wieder erreichen, geplant sind 200-220. 
Dies wird auch nicht geändert!


----------



## tosa (1. Aug. 2017)

California1 schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnte ich diesen ein Jahr später nachrrüsten, aber den auch noch kaufen wird leider alles auf einmal zu teuer...


da ist doch schon das Problem. Kleiner Teich bedarf von Anfang an einer hochwertigen (nicht unbedingt hochpreisigen) Technik! Wenn man die Grundzüge nicht erfüllen kann sollte man es lieber zum Schutz der Tiere bleiben lassen.



California1 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist das Management in kleineren Teichen aufwendiger, aber ich denke gerade das ist die Herausforderung.


Da ist doch schon die Antwort auf deine vorherige Feststellung!



Teich4You schrieb:


> Kann man höchstens mit viel Wasserwechsel gegensteuern.


Und die gibt es gratis? Ich denke mal über Wasserpreise weißt du mehr Bescheid als ich. Und Brunnenwasser sollte erstmal getestet und als gut befunden sein. Gerade in kleinen Teichen ein echt überlebenswichtiger Punkt!



California1 schrieb:


> Allerdings möchte ich nicht tiefer als 1,5 Meter gehen...


Also einfach Loch in den Garten ohne Mauern ohne nichts?



California1 schrieb:


> Auch das Wachstum der Koi ist schlechter.


ja, woher stammt denn diese Weisheit? Ein Koi wächst genauso wie seine Gene der Eltern das mitgegeben haben. Sind die Gene auf 90cm wächst er auch auf diese (sofern er dieses in dem Biotop überhaupt schafft und nicht vorher verstirbt).



California1 schrieb:


> Naja, nun hat man mal selbst die Erfahrung gemacht von der viele Berichten und weis, dass man sich in Zukunft wohl eher in reeller Form informieren sollte und nicht per Internet Foren...


dann renn doch zu einem Händler und informiere dich, dann lernst du auch mal Preise kennen.



Mr.DD schrieb:


> lieber planen sparen und richtig bauen.


danke, das war das was ich meinte.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Stromverbrauch von umgerechnet 34,- EUR pro Monat an meinem Teich.


du hast aber auch einen LH. Der scheidet hier ja bereits am fehlenden Filterkeller aus. oder soll dieser einfach in den Boden eingelassen werden und man hofft das der Erddruck und die Bodenbeschaffenheit den vermeintlichen Filterkeller in Ruhe lassen?  

Ganz ehrlich.....
Das Ding ist mir zu vage!


----------



## Teicholm (1. Aug. 2017)

Hallo California1,

ich finde es super, dass du hier dabei  bist und du dich bereits so umfassend informiert hast. Wie du bereits sehen kannst besteht großes Interesse, dich bei deinem Vorhaben zu unterstützen. Du bist hier in einem tollen Forum gelandet und kannst dir sicher sein, jegliche Unterstützung zu erhalten.  Vielleicht kannst du durch die Beiträge hier zu deinem  Thema bei deiner Family um Unterstützung werben, dir etwas unter die Arme zu greifen. Es geht ja nicht nur um finanzielle Unterstützung sondern auch um die Umsetzung in praktischer Sicht. Ich finde dein Vorhaben klasse  und bin absolut begeistert.


----------



## California1 (1. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Diese Aussage ist wirklich wieder extrem angreifend und völliger Quatsch!
> Sorry Thorsten aber das ist total pauschal.
> 
> Ich habe einen Stromverbrauch von umgerechnet 34,- EUR pro Monat an meinem Teich.
> ...



Teich4you, du bist mir sympathisch  
Danke auch für deinen Blog, sehr interessant. Ich werde es so machen, dass ich beim Bau versuche, auf wenigstens annähernd 15.000 Liter zu kommen. Zur Filteranlage: auch dort werde ich es dann wahrscheinlich so machen, dass ich sie mit Regentonnen per Schwerkraft betreibe und ordentlich dämme.
Letztendlich habe ich ja noch genug Zeit. Wenn, dann wird erst nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr umgebaut. Also alles gut... ich kann noch genug planen, kalkulieren, verbessern etc.


----------



## Teicholm (1. Aug. 2017)

also alles mal sacken lassen.....dann konkret unter Berücksichtigung der bereits hier besprochenen Fakten einen Plan machen
und dann geht es hier mit großer Hilfsbereitschaft und guten Tipps weiter.....wird schon !!!!


----------



## California1 (1. Aug. 2017)

Danke für den Zuspruch Teicholm, ich werde es versuchen und bin auch zuversichtlich 

Tosa, deine aggressiven und scheinbar angepissten Beiträge, wenn ich das mal ganz stumpf so formulieren darf, gehen mir derat auf die Nerven und machen mir schlechte Laune. Wäre schön wenn du das Kommentieren bei mir einstellen könntest. Unter solchen Umständen muss ich mir die Beiträge nicht geben. Sorry!


----------



## tosa (1. Aug. 2017)

California1 schrieb:


> Danke für den Zuspruch Teicholm, ich werde es versuchen und bin auch zuversichtlich
> 
> Tosa, deine aggressiven und scheinbar angepissten Beiträge, wenn ich das mal ganz stumpf so formulieren darf, gehen mir derat auf die Nerven und machen mir schlechte Laune. Wäre schön wenn du das Kommentieren bei mir einstellen könntest. Unter solchen Umständen muss ich mir die Beiträge nicht geben. Sorry!



liebend gerne lasse ich dich machen. Man sieht sich 2x im Leben, spätestens dann wenn die Hilferufe kommen, leider liebe ich Koi, aber in deinem Fall werde ich Abstand von einer Hilfe nehmen und von der Ferne zusehen wie sie leiden! Und dann kannst du den anderen gegenüber deine Widersprüche erklären! Immer wieder die Ferienzeit.... lach! Ciao


----------



## Teich4You (1. Aug. 2017)

Thorsten du änderst dich echt nie mehr glaube ich.
Du brauchst doch nicht beleidigt sein, wenn nicht jeder in deinem Wagen mit fährt.
Du hast genug Ahnung usw., aber manchmal alles etwas oversized und erdrückend.

Hier ganz aktuell mein Beitrag zum Thema Stromkosten:





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Sr-cxhz4fI_


----------



## California1 (1. Aug. 2017)

Hartes Ding einem vorzuwerfen das die Fische leiden, aber was solls...

Video werde ich mir gleich anschauen, habe schon mehrere von dir gesehen


----------



## ThorstenC (1. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Thorsten du änderst dich echt nie mehr glaube ich.
> Du brauchst doch nicht beleidigt sein, wenn nicht jeder in deinem Wagen mit fährt.
> Du hast genug Ahnung usw., aber manchmal alles etwas oversized und erdrückend.
> 
> Hier ganz aktuell mein Beitrag zum Thema Stromkosten:



Ich befürchte, tosa hat nicht nur Ahnung, sondern Kenntnis plus leidvolle Erfahrung. Deswegen auch manchmal seine direkte und unverblümte Art Tip´s zu geben.

Fakt ist....
Es wurde ja jetzt schon auf 15m³ hochgeplant.
BA und Skimmer, Flansche erklärt- und ggf. verstanden- so schwer ist es ja nicht.
Prinzip der komm. Röhren ist auch für einen 17jährigen leichter zu verstehen als für 71 jährigen- weil näher am Physikunterricht.
Fakt ist auch, das jetzt schon die Erkenntnis hochkommt, nach den ersten Provisorien ggf. umbauen zu müssen...wollen.

Genau das wollen hier ja einige den Teichanfängern ersparen und deswegen mein Tip- mit Mutti und Vati nochmal in Ruhe über das Projekt reden....
Auch Tonnenfilter etc. kosten eine Kleinigkeit an € und Bastelarbeit.

Die Bausaison kann ja jetzt anfangen- aber ob es noch reicht, um Teich und Bepflanzung..Filteranlage fertig zu stellen....zumal die Ferien auch irgendwann vorbei sind.


----------



## tosa (1. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Thorsten du änderst dich echt nie mehr glaube ich.
> Du brauchst doch nicht beleidigt sein, wenn nicht jeder in deinem Wagen mit fährt.
> Du hast genug Ahnung usw., aber manchmal alles etwas oversized und erdrückend.
> 
> ...



Lach Florian,

ich habe echt schon versucht die Beiträge nicht zu lesen, dann habe ich es getan und war mal wieder sprachlos, sprachlos wie z.B. ein Luftheber ohne Filterkeller in eine 4m entfernte verbuddelte Tonne einblasen soll. Sprachlos das die Vorfilterung weg gelassen werden muss (finanzieller Spielraum), sprachlos über die Naivität und andererseits über euer Bemühen das doch noch irgendwie zu einem guten Ende zu bringen. Und dann muss man lesen das die Fische alle von MK kommen. Na, dann hin da, fragen und sich beraten lassen. Das ist doch der beste Tipp. Bei einem so kleinen Teich sollte eigentlich jeder erfahrene User wissen was es bedarf um Koi gesund zu halten. Ganz einfach, das ist ja nicht mehr als eine wohlgeplante IH die in meinem Keller steht!

Und ganz ehrlich, selbst für die notwendigsten Standards ist doch hier gerade kein Background. Und da sind wir meilenweit von meinem Wagen entfernt (den ich hier nicht einmal ansatzweise andenken würde).

Nur mal am Rande, manchmal sollten harte Worte da sein um auch mal Respekt vor dem Lebewesen zu schaffen und vor Fehlern zu bewahren. Wenn das nötigste fehlt sollte man einfach warten bis man sich das auch leisten kann, oder halt den Tipp beherzigen mit den Eltern zu sprechen. Die werden sich bestimmt freuen wenn demnächst Schalsteine auf Paletten geliefert werden und draussen der LKW den Sand für den Beton abkippt. Was ist das nächste was dem Sparzwang zum Opfer fällt? Der BA oder der SK? oder die Rohre? oder doch die Folie?

Ich nenne diesen ganzen Beitrag einfach Ferientherapie, alle Jahre wieder!


----------



## tosa (1. Aug. 2017)

California1 schrieb:


> Hartes Ding einem vorzuwerfen das die Fische leiden, aber was solls...



na, was meinst du was die machen wenn du nicht einmal das Geld für die günstigste Vorfilterung hast? Die schwimmen in ihrer Schei... und allem was in den Teich eingetragen wird! Deine Biologie verändert nur die Wasserwerte auf fischgünstige Werte. Der Dreck sammelt sich darin an und wird die Probleme bereiten. Ganz einfach. Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich nur doof und der kleine 17-jährige Junge erzählt mir was von Koihaltung, Fischkrankheiten etc.

Mein Tipp, informiere dich erst einmal über alles das was notwendig ist, über die hieraus resultierenden Kosten, die Verantwortung etc.! Wenn Du das alles getan hast plane deinen Teich, kalkuliere die Kosten die er kosten wird und guck auf dein Sparbuch oder rede mit deinen Eltern! Wir reden hier von Mindeststandards und du bist nicht in der Lage diese zu erbringen. Das sind einfach mal Fakten! Mal abgesehen das du dir selber widersprichst! 

So, das war mein letzter Beitrag und ab sofort blockiere dich dich einfach und verbringe die Zeit lieber sinnvoll.


----------



## Teich4You (1. Aug. 2017)

Krass.


----------



## troll20 (1. Aug. 2017)

Ich warte noch......


----------



## California1 (1. Aug. 2017)

Tut mir leid, dass ich keinen Ultrasieve kaufe. Wenn man sich mal Bürstenfilter anschaut, sind da auch keine Vorfilter dran. 
Aber egal, endlich weg!


----------



## Mr.DD (1. Aug. 2017)

man muss nicht übertreiben mit all den dingen..... man kann das alles auch günstig betreiben. bürsten für die vorfilterung (sind ja eigentlich dachrinnenbürsten laubschutzbürsten rinnenraupe und wie es noch alles heißt aber eben um einiges günstiger)
dann LH und ne __ hel-x kammer in der klarwasserkammer noch ne kleine UVC uns das wars eigentlich schon. denke so ein teich kann man mit 3-5000€ bauen.


----------



## muh.gp (1. Aug. 2017)

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich es bedenklich und beängstigend, wie hier einem 17-Jährigen, der Interesse an einem tollen Hobby hat, die Euphorie auf eine extrem harte Art und Weise genommen wird.

Gut, dass alle, die hier so mächtig tadeln, als Experten in den Teichbau und die Koihaltung eingestiegen sind...

Ich habe mit meinem zweiten Teich auch "klein" angefangen. Billigfilter, Zusatztonnen, neue Rohre, neuer Filter und nun mein Ausbau... ich habe viele Erfahrungen gemacht, viel Lehrgeld - auch monetär -  bezahlt. Und es wird weiter gehen, denn es wird wieder Fehler und Änderungen geben und soll ich Euch was sagen? Ich freue mich darauf, denn es gibt nichts geileres als an seinem Teich herumzutüfteln!

Meine Fische standen aber immer im Mittelpunkt. Ich habe viel gelesen, Kurse besucht und mir so ein kleines, aber für das "Tagesgeschäft" ausreichendes Wissen zugelegt. Okay, da waren ab und an mal ein paar __ Parasiten, aber ansonsten hatte ich trotz zunächst sehr überschaubarer Technik keinerlei Probleme.

Und vielleicht noch ein Wort zu MK... und ja, ich finde ihn gut, bin oft dort und hole mir wegen meiner "Ein-Züchter-Philosophie" nur dort meine Fische. Sein Wissen und seine Erfahrungen sind immens umfangreich und in sehr vielen Fällen hilfreich und alttagsnah, dass er nebenbei noch Werbung macht... naja, schließlich lebt er davon. Aber gerne warte ich auf eure Blogs und (wohlgemerkt anerkannten) Fachbücher...

In diesem Sinn, leben und leben lassen und das ist nicht "nur" auf die Fische bezogen!


----------



## Teich4You (1. Aug. 2017)

Und genau dafür soll das Forum ja da sein. Jedem irgendwie zu helfen.
Danke für das gute Statement Holger.


----------



## California1 (2. Aug. 2017)

Kann ich mich nur anschließen, danke!


----------



## Teich4You (2. Aug. 2017)

Dann fassen wir doch nochmal zusammen: 

Angestrebtes Teichvolumen: 15.000 Liter
Teichform: rechteckig? 
1 Bodenablauf, 1 Skimmer

Vorfilter:
Biofilter: Regentonnen ~200 Liter
Pumpe/Luftheber: ?  (Hier nach richtet sich auch die Anzahl der Rückläufe in den Teich.

Bauweise: Folienteich, keine gemauerten Wände, PVC/EPDM-Folie?
Meine Empfehlung: 1 Ringgurt mauern, als sauberen Abschluss oben am Rand, wo man auch die Folie befestigen kann und daran dann runter graben, Kalksandstein, Schalstein, Backstein oder anderes

Kleine vorläufige Materialliste:

Spaten, Schubkarre, Schaufel = vorhanden?
Container für Erdaushub = 250 EUR (oder im Garten verteilen?) 
Bodenablauf, Rohrskimmer, Flansche, Flexmuffen = 200 EUR
Vlies und Folie = 300 EUR
Kleber, Beton, Steine, Armierung = 400 EUR
Regentonnen, Filtermaterial, Pumpe = 500-1000 EUR
Kabel, Sicherungskasten, Schutzschalter, Steckdosen = 500 EUR
Kleinkram = 200 EUR
Dämmung für Teich und Filtereinhausung = 500-600 EUR
Randabdeckung aus Holz oder Stein = 250 EUR

= 3.700 EUR Grobkalkulation.

Auf dieser Basis würde ich weiter planen und jetzt Zeichnungen anfertigen vom Teich, wie er aussehen soll von der Optik.
Einfach aus dem Handgelenk. Brauch nicht perfekt sein. Einfach eine Vision schaffen erst mal.
Dann anfangen Zu und Abläufe und Filterkammer dazu planen.
Dann gucken wo Strom her kommt.
Dann nachkalkulieren um es genauer hin zu bekommen.
Und dann immer wieder von vorne, bis das Ergebnis irgendwie von der Funktion und dem Preis passt.

Und genau dann erst loslegen und nach dem Plan abarbeiten.


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung: 1 Ringgurt mauern, als sauberen Abschluss oben am Rand, wo man auch die Folie befestigen kann und daran dann runter graben



Das ist Murks und kann je nach Boden zum wegbrechendes Ringurtes und Absacken führen.
So etwas kann man keinem empfehlen. Auch wenn es öfter so gebaut wird.
Ich kann daran auch keinen Vorteil erkennen..neben dem ganzen rumgemurkse..
Wenn Mauern und Schalstein, dann vom Boden der Grube nach oben.

Mit dem Plan ist eine gute Idee. Würde ich lieber von einem Teichbauberater/ machen lassen.
Jetzt bist Du auch schon bei fast 4000,-€ . 
Wenn da noch 6 Fische von MK einkommen.....
Und so ein 1000er Unterhaltskosten für Strom, Wasser / Futter im Jahr- ganz grob...

Ausserdem sind die Ferien bald vorbei.
Was sagt Vati und Mutti?


----------



## muh.gp (2. Aug. 2017)

Willkommen im Land der Bedenkenträger und Nörgler... 

Ach ja, meine Ferien haben noch gar nicht begonnen und meine Eltern sind von meinem Teichausbau begeistert! Trotz Ringanker, der allerdings auf einem extrem festen und harten Lehmboden aufsitzt und wir einige Vorteile bringt...


----------



## Mr.DD (2. Aug. 2017)

sehe ich genau so... kommt auf den boden drauf an wenn dieser 20 jahre nicht bewegt wurde, setzt sich da nichts mehr.
natürlich wäre ein extrem fester boden von vorteil aber nungut.
ich habe meinen schwimmteichrand auch gemauert allerdings mit rassenkantensteinen.

auch bezweifle ich, das der teich so lange bestehen wird ;P
wer einmal blut geleckt hat will mehr also gehe ich von einem neuen teich in naher zukunft aus


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Aug. 2017)

ThorstenC schrieb:


> Das ist Murks und kann je nach Boden zum wegbrechendes Ringurtes und Absacken führen.



Ein senkrechtes Runterbuddeln an solchen "Ringankern" kann...
Mir ist ein Fall aus einem Nachbarforum bekannt, wo der "Ringanker" komplett in die Grube brach.
Zum Glück kam keine Person zu Schaden.

Einem ggf. bautechnisch wenig erfahrenen 17Jährigen sollte man nicht zu allem raten.
Ferienzeiten sind ja verschieden....

Die Kalkulation von Florian trifft es doch ganz gut. Vermutlich geht es irgendwo billiger, günstiger.
Der TE will ja einen Koiteich für Koi von MK bauen!
Vielleicht kann er sich auch dort Bauberatung von Herrn K. holen.

----
Mein Schwimmteichrand und Wälle sind auch aus Schalsteinen. Teilweise 3- 4 Lagen. Meist nur 1 Lage am Rand ringsherum.
Da habe ich aber nicht senkrecht runtergebuddelt- sondern es geht schräg runter.

Bei geringen Platzbedarf....und dem Wunsch nach notwendigen Volumen sollte man senkrechte Wände bauen. Das ist bei einem reinen Koiteich sicher auch optisch schöner.

Ansonsten geht noch das hier:
https://www.naturagart.de/teich-infos/teichbeispiele-und-preise/


----------



## Mr.DD (2. Aug. 2017)

naja bei einem folienteich macht man ja auch keine 90° wände.
80-85° wenn es lehmboden ist sonst wird es wohl um einiges flacher


----------



## mitch (2. Aug. 2017)

es kommt halt immer auf den Untergrund an





und mit Rand ist es sicherer


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Aug. 2017)

Doch- genau das machen leider einige.
Zumindest konnte ich so etwas oft in Koiteich- Doku´s sehen
Ringgurt 40cm in der Erde..am Besten noch 1..2 Reihen Schalstein oben rauf und dann senkrecht runterbuddeln...

Letztendlich bröselte dann Sand unterhalb des Ringgurtes raus...wurde irgendwie zugeputz...
Eingespart wurde bei einigen 2 Reihen Schalsteine....

Bei anderen wurde der Teich ggf. am Ende etwas größer.
http://www.koi-live.de/ftopic40193.html:lala5

@mitch:
Schönes Beispiel- so geht es! Abstand..Stufe und dann erst runter.
Wer aber Platz- Probleme/ Volumenwünsche hat, der ist mit senkrechten Wänden besser dran.

Übrigens:
Wie man schön in Rhabanus seiner SchwimmTeichdoku und auch hier
https://www.bronzewelt.com/99/bronzewelt
sehen kann, benötigt man keine Schalsteine bei PEHD..keien Bodenplatte..wäre aber wieder eine neue Kalkulation nötig.


----------



## Teich4You (2. Aug. 2017)

Anstelle von @California1 würde ich die Unterhaltung auf pn umstellen und sich 1-2 Leute raussuchen die einem als Ansprechpartner genügen. Gruppenchat. 
Wie so oft zeigt sich das die Selbstgespräche von ThorstenC mit den immerselben Infos und die Likes von tosa dieser Beiträge, der ja nicht mehr mitlesen wollte zu keinem Ergebnis führen. 

Ich habe mich damals an 1-3 Leute gehalten und bin damit gut gefahren. Alles andere....


----------



## ThorstenC (2. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung: 1 Ringgurt mauern, als sauberen Abschluss oben am Rand, wo man auch die Folie befestigen kann und daran dann runter graben, Kalksandstein, Schalstein, Backstein oder anderes



Ich möchte mich hiermit bei Dir dafür entschuldigen, dass ich diesen Rat von Dir kritisiert habe.
Es tut mir leid.
Sorry.

Ich wollte Dich ja nicht kränken- Du und Deine Gefühlswelt sind mir egal.

Aber- manchmal kann ich einfach nicht anders. Pfusch und Murks bleibt eben Pfusch und Murks. Genauso oder viel schlimmer wie solche Ratschläge dazu gegenüber Teichbauneulingen, die auch vermutlich nicht die Risiken einschätzen können.

Untergraben/ seitliches Abgraben von Fundamenten....
Die Bilder in dem link kann man sich ansehen und auch die Kommentare das es kein Einzelfall bei dieser Bauvariante war.


----------



## tosa (2. Aug. 2017)

Teich4You schrieb:


> und die Likes von tosa dieser Beiträge, der ja nicht mehr mitlesen wollte zu keinem Ergebnis führen.



so, ich habe gesagt das ich den Jungen auf ignorieren gesetzt habe, das habe ich getan! Ich weiß nicht was Du Dir einbildest mir das lesen zu untersagen, bzw. meine geschriebenen Worte umzudrehen! Wen ich wann like hat Dich persönlich nichts zu interessieren, ich like dann wenn ich den Beitrag als zutreffend betrachte.

Lass Dir doch erstmal Bilder von der bisherigen Situation zeigen bevor Du hier auf den Super-Teichbauberater machst! Und wenn wir dabei sind kannst Du auch gleich den derzeit 8 Leuten helfen die ich per PN bei ihren Teich- und Fischproblemen berate. Denn die trauen sich inzwischen nicht mehr offen zu posten.....

*So, das war es jetzt, Admin/Moderator, wie kann ich hier mein Profil mit allen Beiträgen löschen?
*
So einen Käse muss ich mir hier nicht geben!


----------



## Teich4You (3. Aug. 2017)

Vielleicht kann @California1 bald einige Zeichnungen hochladen, über die man weiter planen kann.
Weiterhin wäre es hilfreich, wenn auch eine Aussage zur Grobkalkulation kommt und wie das mit dem Budget aussieht.


----------



## troll20 (3. Aug. 2017)

Oh man wenn ich das alles lese...
Da frag ich mich, wie mein Teich mit senkrechten Wänden einfach in Lehm gebudelt seit 2004 nur noch stehen kann.
Das einzigste was aus Beton gemacht ist, ist der Unterbau vom Steg/ Brücke als Lastverteilschicht mit 10cm Beton voll im Frostbereich.


----------



## California1 (3. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zusammen!
Mit der Skizze und Planung kann es noch ein bisschen dauern. Schule ist wieder Angefangen und es steht momentan viel an...
Werde mich wieder melden, wenn es was neues gibt und bis dahin bestimmt noch oft über das Thema nachdenken 

Liebe Grüße


----------

